# sight fishing snook!



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

Got out and was able to sight fish a nice snook along with some redfish the other day.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Proof that trolling motors work well.


----------



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

I like to use them, just try not to fluctuate speed. I do pole in heavy grass or while fly fishing still.


----------



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

here is the link to our channel Like and subscribe for more!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO7CXqRul-oTJf7a1wFa-GA?view_as=subscriber


----------

